# PKW-Maut beschlossen



## Putinversteher (27. März 2015)

Deutscher Bundestag: Pkw-Maut mit großer Mehrheit beschlossen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Falls ihr es vergessen haben solltet: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5a08pZBYf4


----------



## stoepsel (27. März 2015)

Tja, Frau Merkel...- auf Sie ist doch mal Verlass! 

Heisst es nicht auch, dass für Deutsche die Maut effektiv nur im ersten Jahr kostenlos sein wird!?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2015)

Ich bin begeistert.

Es wird ein technisches System mit fragwürdigen Regeln eingeführt (muss denn nun ein Ausländer zahlen wenn er sein Fahrzeug in Deutschland zulässt? ) das nebenbei auch noch eine Überwachung technisch ermöglicht, welches Fahrzeug wann wo war. Eine Option auf weiteres melken der Autofahrer wenn nach ein, zwei Jahren der Steuervorteil wieder vermindert wird nachdem der Mob das hier wieder vergessen hat inklusive.

Was bringts? Im günstigsten Falle 500 Millionen im Jahr für die Straße (die nicht mal zwingend dafür verwendet werden müssen, Zyniker würden sagen schenkts gleich den Griechen) und eine goldene Nase für die Systembetreiber die sicher mehr einsacken.

Aber was solls, 500 Millionen für Straßensanierungen im Jahr ist ja ne ordentliche Summe, bei aktuellen Kosten für eine AB-Sanierung von 5-10 Millionen € pro km können wir ja 50 km AB pro Jahr sanieren! Bei nur 12.917 km AB die es in Deutschland gibt wären wir also im Jahre 2273 schon fertig. Ein Geniestreich.


Immerhin hats einen Vorteil, unsere "mit mir wird es keine PKW-Maut geben"-Kanzlerin ist mal wieder aufgefallen. Schade, dass das nur eine Minderheit überhaupt bemerkt und die Hälfte derer es im Sommer wieder vergessen haben wird. Und wenn Wahl ist wird natürlich wieder christlich gewählt. Aus Prinzip.



Nebenbei @Putinversteher: Einfach einen ganzen Artikel 1:1 abkopieren ist nicht nur verwerflich sondern auch nicht erlaubt (es sei denn du hast den Autor gefragt) - entsprechend wird der FQ entfernt.


----------



## yingtao (27. März 2015)

Mal gucken ob die Maut überhaupt umgesetzt wird. Der EUGH hat ja bereits bemängelt das die Maut andere EU Länder diskriminiert und nach EU Recht nicht gültig ist. Die Niederlande, Belgien und Österreich wollen ja auch vor dem EUGH gegen die Maut klagen und am Ende heißt es wahrscheinlich nur das man die Maut wollte aber die böse EU es einem verboten hat.

Hinzu kommt das der Bundesrechnungshof bereits gesagt hat das die 500 Millionen unrealistisch sind und eher mit 250-300 Millionen zu rechnen sind und wie auch schon von z.B. dem ADAC gesagt wurde ist die Maut effektiv nur im ersten Jahr kostenlos. Ich denke wenn man unbedingt eine Maut haben will, dann muss man es so machen wie z.B. in Österreich oder Frankreich wo jeder zahlen muss aber dann kann man sich sicher sein das man bei der nächsten Wahl keine Stimmen bekommt.

Das Frau Merkel nicht ernst zu nehmen ist war aber schon länger klar. Erst der Internetwahlkampf mit Twitter und Facebook und später dann sagen dass das Internet für uns Neuland ist und jetzt die Sache mit der Maut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2015)

> Immerhin hats einen Vorteil, unsere "mit mir wird es keine PKW-Maut geben"-Kanzlerin ist mal wieder aufgefallen. Schade, dass das nur eine Minderheit überhaupt bemerkt und die Hälfte derer es im Sommer wieder vergessen haben wird. Und wenn Wahl ist wird natürlich wieder christlich gewählt. Aus Prinzip.


Hattest du das wirklich geglaubt? In meinen Augen heißt so etwas " eine Frage der Zeit ". Autofahrer und Genussmenschen sind die Melkkuh der Nation und der " Haushaltsvorstand " wird sicherlich nicht müde neue Steuern zu erfinden um die eigene Maßlosigkeit abzudecken.



> Nach Abzug der Kosten sollen jährlich 500 Millionen Euro für Investitionen in die Verkehrswege übrig bleiben.


Ich fang schon mal an zu lachen, wie üblich wird die Kohle doch für alles verpulvert aber nicht zweckgebunden. Meine gewöhnlichen Kommentare zu der " Regierung " lasse ich vorerst weg


----------



## S754 (27. März 2015)

Klage vom ÖAMTC beim Europäischen Gerichtshof wird folgen! Das darf Deutschland nicht machen.
Da deutsche Staatsbürger die Maut über die Kfz-Steuer zurückbekommen, gilt diese nur für Ausländer. Das ist nach EU-Recht Diskriminierung und somit verboten! 

Wenn es so ginge, dann müssten alle anderen Länder und ihre Staatsbürger z.B. die Kosten für die Vignette zurückbekommen. Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, führen wir wieder den Einheimischen-Vorteil ein, damit man Eintrittskarten etc. wieder günstiger bekommt! Gehts noch 
Entweder alle oder keiner. Da sieht man mal wieder, wie viel Sinn die EU macht, wenn eh jedes Land tut was es will!



Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich finds nur logisch das Staatsbürger ohne extra  Kosten durchs Land fahren dürfen, Ausländer können ruhig zur Kasse gebeten werden.
> 
> Und das sag ich als Österreicher.



Aber bekommen wir das Geld für die sauteure Autobahnvignette zurück? Nein! Wir müssen genauso zahlen wie alle anderen!


----------



## Ruptet (27. März 2015)

Ich finds nur logisch das Staatsbürger ohne extra  Kosten durchs Land fahren dürfen, Ausländer können ruhig zur Kasse gebeten werden.

Und das sag ich als Österreicher.

@Ja, in Ö wird man auch an jeder Ecke ausgenommen, sollen die Deutschen deswegen kein gescheiteres System haben dürfen ? Und das sag ich als Wiener...Katastrophe hier wie die kosten für Autofahrer und generell in die Höhe schnellen.
Anstatt die eigene Bevölkerung zu entlasten, würgt man ihnen noch höhere Kosten rein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2015)

> Aber bekommen wir das Geld für die sauteure Autobahnvignette zurück? Nein! Wir müssen genauso zahlen wie alle anderen!


Du darfst im Gegenzug bei einem selbst finanzierten Griechenlandurlaub ein Steinchen von der Akropolis mitnehmen, natürlich hier versteuert.

Es wird dann auch der Tag kommen wo man pro Kilometer zahlt, aber vielleicht bekomme ich dann endlich meinen Panzer hier zugelassen.


----------



## S754 (27. März 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Und das sag ich als Wiener...



War ja klar dass du Wiener bist. Ihr müsst ja auch jeden Tag über die Grenze...
Hier in Vorarlberg schaut die Situation ganz anders aus! Jetzt brauchen wir dann schon 2 Vignetten+deutsche Maut? 



Ruptet schrieb:


> @Ja, in Ö wird man auch an jeder Ecke ausgenommen, sollen die Deutschen deswegen kein gescheiteres System haben dürfen ?



Nein Danke, wir lassen uns nicht noch mehr ausnehmen und nehmen das nicht einfach so hin! Und gescheiter ist das System auch nicht, im Gegenteil. Hab einen Bericht gelesen, dass die Kosten (Verwaltung) für die Einführung der PKW Maut+Rückgabe an die Staatsbürger letztendlich teurer kommt und nix bringt auf lange Sicht gesehen.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2015)

Immer wieder erschreckend, dass eine kleine Regionalpartei aus einem unbedeutendem Bundesland Deutschland und Europaweit Entscheidungen trifft, die Millionen von Menschen in ihrem Leben beeinflussen. 
Mit viel Glück leben da ein paar russisch stämmige Menschen und Putin nimmt sich derer an. 



S754 schrieb:


> War ja klar dass du Wiener bist. Ihr müsst ja auch jeden Tag über die Grenze...
> Hier in Vorarlberg schaut die Situation ganz anders aus! Jetzt brauchen wir dann schon 2 Vignetten+deutsche Maut?



Frag mal die Dänen oder Belgier oder Holländer.


----------



## highspeedpingu (27. März 2015)

Es wird kommen wie es kommen muss... wenn sie die Maut erstmal eingeführt haben, geben sie sie nicht mehr her!
Wenn dann was nicht rechtens ist, gilt sie eben für jeden (notfalls auch überall) ohne Erstattung oder Nachlass

Den "Solidaritätszuschlag" haben sie auch nicht mehr abgeschafft... das Geld kann man gut für andere Dinge, als die für die er ursprünglich eingeführt wurde, gebrauchen.


----------



## Ruptet (27. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> War ja klar dass du Wiener bist. Ihr müsst ja auch jeden Tag über die Grenze...
> Hier in Vorarlberg schaut die Situation ganz anders aus! Jetzt brauchen wir dann schon 2 Vignetten+deutsche Maut?
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich darf jährlich 120€ zahlen damit ich mein Auto überhaupt abstellen darf...das ganze nur in meinem Bezirk versteht sich...
In deiner Situation trifft es dich leider so oder so sobald die Maut eingeführt wird, egal ob Deutsche zahlen müssen oder nicht.

Ja..alles noch Lückenhaft die Aufklärung, ich würde einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2015)

Sei froh das du dir ein Auto kaufen durftest ohne einen " Parkplatz " nachweisen zu müssen. Die Stadt - Maut wird auch noch kommen


----------



## Two-Face (27. März 2015)

Der Zeitpunkt ist halt auch schon wieder sehr treffend, könnte nicht besser sein, ein umstrittenes Gesetz rausbringen, während Deutschland noch geschockt über einen vermutlich suizidialen Co-Piloten einer deutschen Passagiermaschine liest.

Dasselbe wie schon letztes Jahr, da war ja Fußball, da konnte man während des WM-Viertelfinals schonmal einen völlig streitbaren Entwurf veröffentlichen, ohne das es einer merkt.


----------



## Putinversteher (28. März 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nebenbei @Putinversteher: Einfach einen ganzen Artikel 1:1 abkopieren ist nicht nur verwerflich sondern auch nicht erlaubt (es sei denn du hast den Autor gefragt) - entsprechend wird der FQ entfernt.



Tolle ansprache,  es wäre verwerflich wenn ich nicht die Quelle angegeben hätte, oder so getan hätte als wäre es mein Werk gewesen...


----------



## Rolk (28. März 2015)

Glaubt dem Lügenverein kein Wort die Einnahmen würden in den Strassenbau gesteckt. Das haben wir in der Vergangenheit schon öfters gehört (z.B. bei der LKW Maut und Ökosteuer) und immer ist das Geld irgendwo anderst im Haushalt versickert.


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Glaubt dem Lügenverein kein Wort die Einnahmen würden in den Strassenbau gesteckt. Das haben wir in der Vergangenheit schon öfters gehört (z.B. bei der LKW Maut und Ökosteuer) und immer ist das Geld irgendwo anderst im Haushalt versickert.


Das Geld wird größtenteils in die Bürokratie versickern, die so ein System braucht um es entsprechend zu vewalten.


----------



## Rolk (28. März 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Geld wird größtenteils in die Bürokratie versickern, die so ein System braucht um es entsprechend zu vewalten.



Das sowieso, aber glaubst du die PKW Maut wird so bleiben wie sie jetzt eingeführt wird?


----------



## ich111 (28. März 2015)

Warum kann man das nicht einfach mit der bewährten Vignette machen?


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das sowieso, aber glaubst du die PKW Maut wird so bleiben wie sie jetzt eingeführt wird?



Erst wenn sie merken, dass das so wie es jetzt ist überhaupt nichts bringt, und das wird sich erst noch zeigen müssen (wahrscheinlich deutlich nach 2016) wird die Bundesregierung es vielleicht entsprechend ändern.

Raumsauer hatte ja an anderes Konzept, welches zumindest in der Theorie sinnvoller gewesen wäre und bereits von EU-Vertretern in Brüssel nach langen Absprachen abgesegnet wurde (also auch mit dem EU-Recht vereinbar war), das hat aber Seehofer in seiner ganzen, typisch-sturen Eselsweißheit abgeschmettert (und später Ramsauer gleich mit).

Das ist schon der Hammer, da kommt einer mit einem halbwegs tragbaren und EU-verträglichem Konzept daher, das aber vor Merkel und versammelter Mannschaft einfach mal lauthals ohne Angaben von Gründen als "ungültig" erklärt wird.


----------



## Abductee (28. März 2015)

ich111 schrieb:


> Warum kann man das nicht einfach mit der bewährten Vignette machen?



Wird doch eh mit einer Vignette gemacht.
Inländer über das Kennzeichen, Ausländer über einen Aufkleber.
Ändert aber nichts daran das Ausländer diskriminiert werden.


----------



## ich111 (28. März 2015)

Meine Information war, dass das auch bei Ausländern über das Kennzeichen läuft und das wäre einfach nur ein irrsinniger Verwaltungsaufwand


----------



## Abductee (28. März 2015)

Wird man vielleicht auch können, in den anderen Ländern funktioniert das zumindest so.
Ist das von der Verwaltung so viel mehr Aufwand wenn ich ein ausländisches Kennzeichen eintrage?


----------



## ich111 (28. März 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wird man vielleicht auch können, in den anderen Ländern funktioniert das zumindest so.
> Ist das von der Verwaltung so viel mehr Aufwand wenn ich ein ausländisches Kennzeichen eintrage?


Vor allem in der Kontrolle. Vignette: Einfach schauen ob eine gültige in der Windschutzscheibe klebt, mit Kennzeichen muss das zuerst nachgefragt werden.
Für in Deutschland zugelassene Autos das über das Kennzeichen zu regeln, wenn die Maut eh verpflichtend ist, halte ich für sinnvoll.


----------



## Abductee (28. März 2015)

ich111 schrieb:


> Vor allem in der Kontrolle. Vignette: Einfach schauen ob eine gültige in der Windschutzscheibe klebt, mit Kennzeichen muss das zuerst nachgefragt werden.



Die Kontrolle wird in den anderen Ländern über Kameras geregelt.
Da muss nichts händisch nachgefragt werden.
Mobile Kontrollen sind sehr sehr selten.


----------



## taks (28. März 2015)

Naja, die Maut ist so eine Sache. 
Wenn ich schnell mal an einem Abend nach Deutschland an ein Konzert fahren will, muss ich zuerst für Österreich eine Vignette kaufen (~10€) und dann noch eine für Deutschland (~20€).
Wird dann langsam ein teures Vergnügen.

Wenn man die Verursacher der Kosten für den Strassenunterhalt anschaut, sind es nicht jene die mal kurz nach oder durch Deutschland fahren, sondern jene die täglich die Strassen benutzen.
Von dem her wäre eine andere Aufteilung der Kosten eine logische Konsequenz. Also z.B. nach dem Verursacherprinzip.
Ist ja schön und gut wenn man das Geld bei den "Ausländern" holt, aber das kann sich auch irgendwann negativ für Deutschland auswirken.
Die Strassen werden dann zwar von weniger "Ausländern" befahren und somit weniger belastet. 
Jedoch werden z.B. Autobahnraststätten weniger Kunden haben, da diese meist nicht von lokalen Pendlern, sondern von Durchreisenden genutzt werden.

Hinzu kommt noch, dass die betreffenden Stellen dann folgende Informationen von mir haben:
- IP-Adresse
- Name
- Autokennzeichen
Wer weiss was mit diesen Daten passiert? Wäre theoretisch eine systematische Überwachung der Autofahrer/Menschen möglich.
Klar, die Kennzeichen können schon jetzt Überwacht werden, aber sie können damit noch nicht soviel anfangen.


Was mich interessieren würde wären die Bussen wenn man ohne "Vignette" fährt


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2015)

500 Millionen sollen also jährlich übrig bleiben?

Das ist doch genug, um den in die Rente gehenden (oder in die Wirtschaft wechselnden Politikern)

ihre wahrhaft schwer erarbeiteten Pensionsansprüche bezahlen zu können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

> Ist ja schön und gut wenn man das Geld bei den "Ausländern" holt, aber das kann sich auch irgendwann negativ für Deutschland auswirken.
> Die Strassen werden dann zwar von weniger "Ausländern" befahren und somit weniger belastet.


Diejenigen die dafür verantwortlich sind zahlen ja schon, zumindest die dicken Brocken. Jetzt kommt eben die Kür mit der Sippenhaft


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Die LKW belasten Straßen deutlich mehr als Autos.
Und der LKW Verkehr nimmt jedes Jahr zu.


----------



## Abductee (28. März 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde wären die Bussen wenn man ohne "Vignette" fährt



Ein Bus ist nichts anderes als >3,5t und die haben zumindest in Österreich eine Go-Box hinter der Windschutzscheibe.
Für einmalige Befahrungen kann man sich bei uns bei Automaten (Tankstellen, etc..) eintragen und dann wird die Rechnung mitgeführt und das Kennzeichen wird für die Wegstrecke im System eingetragen.
Wir haben bei uns bei jeder Auf- und Abfahrt Überkopfkameras die halt das Kennzeichen, Vignette und die Go-Box abfragen.
So viel ich weiß wurden die Kameras auch schon dafür genutzt gestohlene Autos zu verfolgen.


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2015)

Ich glaube er meinte die "Bußgelder". 

Btw: Gratuliere zu 10.000 Posts Abductee!


----------



## taks (28. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte die "Bußgelder".



Genau ^^

Bei uns gibts kein "scharfes S", aber Bussgeld wäre glaub der bassendere Begriff gewesen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es wie bei der LKW Maut abläuft. Es wird Anhand eines Fotos ermittelt ob jemand zu dem Kennzeichen was entrichtet hat, falls ja werden die Daten gelöscht und beim Nichtzahler werden die Daten an eine andere Stelle übermittelt die sich der Sache dann annimmt


----------



## Cleriker (28. März 2015)

Was hier gleich gejammert wird. Mich stört die Maut jedenfalls nicht. Wer jetzt der Meinung ist dass damit Ausländer diskriminiert werden, der soll einfach mal etwas abwarten. Am Anfang mag das den einheimischen zwar nichts kosten, aber das wird kommen, da bin ich sicher. Von mir aus könnten die das auch für genutzte Kilometer berechnen.  Ich fahre ständig und gern Autobahn. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe entweder mal eben in zehn Minuten über die A33 nach Osnabrück zu kommen, oder über die Landstraße in 40, dann weiß ich aber, wofür ich mich entscheide. Auf der Autobahn mache ich den Tempomat an und treibe entspannt bei gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit mit. Auf der Landstraße mussvich ständig Gas geben und wieder abbremsen. Das was ich da auf der Bahn an Sprit spare, bin ich gern bereit in eine Art Gebühr zu stecken. Dann spare ich noch immer die Zeit. Hin und zurück also bis zu eine Stunde. Wenn ich die dann in meine Freizeit, oder in Mehrarbeit investierte, mache ich theoretisch sogar noch Gewinn.

Man muss nicht immer alles schwarzmalen.

Am besten finde ich aber die Verschwörungstheoretiker, die meinen das ware alles zeitlich angepasst. Diese Maut ist seit Jahren ein Thema. Wenn man so dumm ist und das nur aus geilheit an den Leiden anderer aus den Augen verliert, dann darf man auch nicht meckern, jedenfalls mMn.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Es ist ja nicht eine Meinung, dass Ausländer diskriminiert werden, es ist Fakt, dass sie diskriminiert werden.
Und das verstößt gegen EU Recht und daher wird die Bundesregierung nachbessern müssen, zu Lasten aller Autofahrer.


----------



## stoepsel (29. März 2015)

Aber das sollte doch schon eigentlich Jeder hier wissen...
Wir sind und bleiben nunmal die Milchkühe der EU😊


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2015)

E 10 Tanker, Raucher oder Sprittrinker es sind einfach sichere Einnahmequellen. Generell ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis jeder überall bluten darf.


> Das was ich da auf der Bahn an Sprit spare


Kommt auf den Ort und die Uhrzeit an. Wir haben hier nur Busse und was nützt es mir wenn ich eine halbe Stadtrundfahrt machen muss mit sogar etlichen Laufwegen und dafür ab bestimmten Uhrzeiten eh ne Taxe kapern muss.
Auch wer kein Auto hat muss letztlich bluten da Taxen und eventuell auch Busse die Fahrpreise neu berechnen müssen


----------



## Cleriker (29. März 2015)

Hahaha! [emoji38] 
Mit "auf der Bahn" meinte ich die Autobahn. 

Ich hatte mir schon beim Schreiben Sorgen wegen der Formulierung gemacht, dachte aber dass sich jeder denken kann, dass ich sicherlich kein trainhopper bin. 


Threshold, eben nicht! Es müssen ja alle bezahlen. Es ist die selbe Regierung die gesagt hat es wird keine geben, die jetzt meint: "... soll sie nicht spüren".

Das Ergebnis aus dieser Gleichung sollte feststehen.


----------



## Amon (29. März 2015)

Tja, und irgendwann zahlen wir dann KFZ Steuer und Maut...


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Threshold, eben nicht! Es müssen ja alle bezahlen. Es ist die selbe Regierung die gesagt hat es wird keine geben, die jetzt meint: "... soll sie nicht spüren".
> 
> Das Ergebnis aus dieser Gleichung sollte feststehen.



richtig, aber der deutsche Autofahrer wird an anderer Stelle entlastet, damit er insgesamt betrachtet nicht mehr zahlen muss.
Und das ist eben der Punkt, der die Ausländer benachteiligt und das ist nicht EU konform.


----------



## Ruptet (29. März 2015)

Schlimm wie man seine Souveränität aufgegeben hab.


----------



## Cleriker (29. März 2015)

Warum? Wir zahlen doch schon KFZ-Steuer hier in Deutschland. Jetzt wird doch nur entschieden, dass wir nicht doppelt zahlen müssen, sondern das in den bisherigen Kosten mit drin steckt. Mehr nicht! 
Wenn es jetzt so wäre, dass wir diese Steuer nicht entrichten würden und alle Ausländer müssten aber zahlen, das wäre diskriminierend. So sehe ich das aber anders. Ich zahle für mein auto etwa 240 Euro Steuern im Jahr. Davon werden jetzt 64 Euro offiziell als Gebühr für die Autobahnnutzung angerechnet. Was ist daran verkehrt? Wir zahlen es doch schon die ganze Zeit, nur die anderen eben nicht und das soll sich ändern.

Beantwortet doch mal diese Fragen:

1. Wofür zahlen wir KFZ-Steuern?
2. Wofür zahlt man demnächst Mautgebühr?
3. Wer zahlt zukünftig also immer noch mehr... Inländer, oder Ausländer?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

Ja. der deutsche zahlt nicht mehr als vorher.
Der Däne, Holländer, Belgier, Pole, oder wer auch immer muss aber mehr bezahlen, wenn er Deutschland besucht.
Das ist diskriminierend und daher ist die Maut nicht EU Konform. Die Bundesregierung wird nachbessern müssen, wenn sie das so behalten wollen. Und das geht nur, wenn alle gleich viel zahlen, ergo zahlen Deutsche Autofahrer mehr, Ergo ist es Verarschung am Deutschem Wähler.
Du musst das aus Sicht der EU sehen und nicht aus Sicht von Deutschland.
Die Deutschen freuen sich, dass sie nicht mehr zahlen müssen. Alle anderen müssen aber mehr zahlen und das steht gegen die Gleichheit der EU Bürger. Niemand darf bevorzugt werden. 
Die CSU wusste ja, dass das so ist. Ich habe bis heute keine Ahnung, wieso sie den Scheiß trotzdem so durchgeboxt haben. Stammtisch Gelabere eben.


----------



## S754 (29. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die CSU wusste ja, dass das so ist. Ich habe bis heute keine Ahnung, wieso sie den Scheiß trotzdem so durchgeboxt haben. Stammtisch Gelabere eben.



Nennt sich hier in Österreich "Freunderlwirtschaft".


----------



## Cleriker (29. März 2015)

Doppelpost, entschuldigung.


----------



## Cleriker (29. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Deutschen freuen sich, dass sie nicht mehr zahlen müssen. Alle anderen müssen aber mehr zahlen und das steht gegen die Gleichheit der EU Bürger. Niemand darf bevorzugt werden.



Erstens freuen sich nicht alle über derartiges und es steht dir nicht zu mir das zu unterstellen! 
Zweitens zahlen danach immer noch alle anderen weniger als wir. Wenn niemand bevorzugt werden darf, dann sollen doch in Zukunft alle anderen hier auch die komplette KFZ-Steuer wie in Deutschland üblich bezahlen. DAS wäre deiner Meinung nach fair.?


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2015)

Bezahlt man im Rest der EU etwa keine KFZ-Steuern?


----------



## jamie (29. März 2015)

Die Bürger anderer EU-Länder zahlen doch auch KFZ-Steuern, z.B. zahlen die Österreicher -wenn ich mich nicht irre- noch deutlich mehr als die Deutschen und trotzdem brauchen sie eine Vignette.

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass es nicht um die paar Pipen geht, die dabei rauskommen, sondern darum, eine Möglichkeit zu etablieren, den Verkehr großflächig zu überwachen.


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2015)

Das alle gleich sind hab ich selber schon schmerzvoll erleben müssen.
Bei uns gibt es keine Einheimischen-Rabatte mehr an den Skiliften oder Freibädern.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Erstens freuen sich nicht alle über derartiges und es steht dir nicht zu mir das zu unterstellen!



Was? 
Ich unterstelle nichts. 
Das was karikiert. Natürlich freuen sich nicht alle Deutschen darüber. Aber Seehofer freut sich, dass er den Scheiß durchgedrückt hat.
 Ich freue mich überhaupt nicht darüber, weil ich es schlichtweg für Mist halte.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Zweitens zahlen danach immer noch alle anderen weniger als wir. Wenn niemand bevorzugt werden darf, dann sollen doch in Zukunft alle anderen hier auch die komplette KFZ-Steuer wie in D üblich bezahlen. DAS wäre deiner Meinung nach fair.?



Du verstehst es scheinbar nicht.
Fährst du nach Österreich, musst du eine Vignette kaufen. Wie jeder andere auch. Auch jeder Österreich muss diese Vignette haben, er zahlt genau das gleiche wie du.
Hier in Deutschland muss der Österreicher nun auch bezahlen, genauso wie du auch. Nur du kriegst die Kosten wieder erstattet. Der Österreicher nicht. Ergo wird er diskriminiert. Ergo ist es Ungerecht und damit nicht EU konform.
die KZF Steuer ist Länder Sache. Maut nicht.


----------



## S754 (29. März 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Die Bürger anderer EU-Länder zahlen doch auch KFZ-Steuern, z.B. zahlen die Österreicher -wenn ich mich nicht irre- noch deutlich mehr als die Deutschen und trotzdem brauchen sie eine Vignette.



Nein du irrst dich nicht, vollkommen richtig!



Abductee schrieb:


> Das alle gleich sind hab ich selber schon schmerzvoll erleben müssen.
> Bei uns gibt es keine Einheimischen-Rabatte mehr an den Skiliften oder Freibädern.



Eben, wenn Deutschland diese Maut durchsetzen darf, dann dürfen wir auch wieder Einheimischenrabatt einführen!
Gleichbehandlung! Wozu gibts denn die EU?? Wieder mal ein Beweis, dass dieser Schmarrn nix bringt wenn eh jeder macht was er will.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Eben, wenn Deutschland diese Maut durchsetzen darf, dann dürfen wir auch wieder Einheimischenrabatt einführen!



Die Österreicher scharren schon mit den Hufen. 
PNP exklusiv: Österreich kündigt Klage gegen Pkw-Maut an


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2015)

Ich finde die Maut ok, wenn wir nicht belastet werden und der Grenzverkehr ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (29. März 2015)

Da geht's ja dann auch wieder los. Warum soll der Grenzverkehr denn nicht belastet werden? Ein großer Teil dieses Verkehrs besteht aus Menschen die von ihrer Grenzlage profitieren z.B an der Schweizer Grenze, oder allgemein wegen den Tankgeschichten. 
Ich verstehe es trotzdem nicht. Bei jeder Wahl und dazwischen auch heißt es immer, dass die Steuern zu hoch sind und alles unnötig versteuert wird. Jetzt entscheidet ein Staat, dass seine Bürger schon genug geschröpft werden und dass man zusätzliche Kosten vermeiden möchte und es ist nicht richtig...  
Theoretisch müsste man um das allen gleich zu machen ja ausrechnen wie viel Autobahnkilometer ein Land hat und was das an Kosten verursacht und wie viel Verkehr durch ausländische Nutzung entsteht und wie viel der durchschnittliche Bürger des Landes verdient und wie viel sie insgesamt so an Steuern zahlen und und und...
Wie bitte soll das gehen?

Schaut euch mal die Holländer an. Ich kenne durch die Arbeit privat genug davon, die nach Deutschland kommen und hier über die Bahn fahren, nur um nach Belgien, oder Frankreich zu kommen. Die Zahlen dafür aber eben nichts. Wer wird denn da beispielsweise die ganze Zeit benachteiligt? Ist das etwa okay, oder gar fair?


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2015)

Eine Kilometerabhängige Maut ist sehr einfach, Italien hat das zum Beispiel schon lange.
Bei jeder Auf/Abfahrt gibts Mautstationen und man bezahlt nur für die jeweiligen Streckenabschnitte.

Drehen wir das mal um, sagen wir du fährst in den Urlaub und musst für alles einen höheren Preis Zahlen als die Einheimischen, würdest du das gut finden?
Oder grenznahe Firmenstandorte würden ohne Grenzgänger viel schwerer Arbeitskräfte finden und die Orte würden zusehends verweisen.


----------



## Jineapple (29. März 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Da geht's ja dann auch wieder los. Warum soll der Grenzverkehr denn nicht belastet werden? Ein großer Teil dieses Verkehrs besteht aus Menschen die von ihrer Grenzlage profitieren z.B an der Schweizer Grenze, oder allgemein wegen den Tankgeschichten.
> Ich verstehe es trotzdem nicht. Bei jeder Wahl und dazwischen auch heißt es immer, dass die Steuern zu hoch sind und alles unnötig versteuert wird. Jetzt entscheidet ein Staat, dass seine Bürger schon genug geschröpft werden und dass man zusätzliche Kosten vermeiden möchte und es ist nicht richtig...
> Theoretisch müsste man um das allen gleich zu machen ja ausrechnen wie viel Autobahnkilometer ein Land hat und was das an Kosten verursacht und wie viel Verkehr durch ausländische Nutzung entsteht und wie viel der durchschnittliche Bürger des Landes verdient und wie viel sie insgesamt so an Steuern zahlen und und und...
> Wie bitte soll das gehen?
> ...



Das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass die Maut nichts bringt. Jede Menge Aufwand, und selbst das Verkehrsministerium dass sich die Zahlen schön rechnet kommt nur auf 500 Mio im Jahr. Warum sollten wir unbedingt Ausländer bei uns zahlen lassen, wenn es uns doch nichts bringt? Die haben vielleicht einen Vorteil, aber wir keinen Nachteil dadurch (bzw. keinen der sich durch die Maut ausgleichen würde). Dieses "Wir zahlen auch überall, sollen die auch bei uns Zahlen" ist doch kein Argument. Durch die aktuelle PKW-Maut bessert sich gar nichts.

Und der Grenzverkehr sollte nicht belastet werden, weil der UNS etwas bringt, nämlich Touristen, Käufer etc. 
Deswegen sind ja auch Bundesstraßen ausgenommen - was aber wieder dazu führen wird, dass da mehr Verkehr auf Bundesstraßen ist. Auch nicht gerade ideal.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die Holländer an. Ich kenne durch die Arbeit privat genug davon, die nach Deutschland kommen und hier über die Bahn fahren, nur um nach Belgien, oder Frankreich zu kommen. Die Zahlen dafür aber eben nichts. Wer wird denn da beispielsweise die ganze Zeit benachteiligt? Ist das etwa okay, oder gar fair?



Du musst die Holländer oder Belgier fragen, wieso sie keine Maut haben.
Andererseits hast du als Steuerzahler schon die Straßen bezahlt und durch die KFZ Steuer bezahlst du für deren Instand Haltung.
Wieso wird man also noch mal zur Kasse gebeten?

Entweder zahlt jeder in einem Land die gleiche Maut oder niemand.


----------



## Cleriker (29. März 2015)

Fahr mal bitte ein Jahr jeden Tag die A1 rauf und wieder runter. Dann merkst du mal was da an Arbeiten nötig ist und kannst dir mal überlegen was die Kosten. Ein großer Teil der Belastung sind eben die Gränzgänger die lieber bei uns durchballern und dabei eben auch abnutzen. Wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt sich da auch nur einen Bruchteil einzusparen, dann ist das doch verständlich.
Ich meine von mir aus können sie auch einfach unsere deutsche KFZ-Steuer um eben diese Differenzen erhöhen, aber dann bitte auch nicht beschweren!

Oderhast hat hier jemand eine bessere Idee wie man immer mehr Autobahnen bauen und pflegen kann und wie das bezahlt werden soll?


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2015)

Der Hauptverursacher der Straßenschäden sind LKW's. 
Ein normaler PKW ist die falsche Zielgruppe.
Eine höhere LKW-Maut wär die viel bessere Lösung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Oderhast hat hier jemand eine bessere Idee wie man immer mehr Autobahnen bauen und pflegen kann und wie das bezahlt werden soll?



Wenn das Geld, das über KFZ-Steuer (und demnächst über Maut) tatsächlich ausschließlich dafür verwendet werden würde unsere ABs in Stand zu halten hätten wir das Problem nicht. Da die Einnahmen aber nicht zweckgebunden sind (denn dann wäre es eine Gebühr und keine Steuer) und unsere Herren Politiker das Geld in anderen Löchern versenken rattern wir stellenweise noch immer über Hitlers Betonplatten. 


Was den Verschleiß angeht - da müsste man gegen die LKWs was tun bzw. mehr verlangen, ein LKW erzeugt Größenordnung 10.000x so viel Verschleiß wie ein PKW.


----------



## S754 (29. März 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Oderhast hat hier jemand eine bessere Idee wie man immer mehr Autobahnen bauen und pflegen kann und wie das bezahlt werden soll?


Einfach eine Vignette für alle, damit wirds dann bezahlt. Hier funktionierts auch sehr gut und die Autobahnen sind im einwandfreien Zustand. 
In Deutschland fließt das Geld aber anscheinend woanders hin, das ist ein Problem eurer Politik und nicht ein Problem der Idee.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ein großer Teil der Belastung sind eben die Gränzgänger die lieber bei uns durchballern und dabei eben auch abnutzen.


Schmarrn. Der größte Teil der Belastung sind mit Abstand LKWs!
Was soll die Schweiz sagen? Da geht immerhin der größte Teil an LKW Verkehr von Europa durch.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Fahr mal bitte ein Jahr jeden Tag die A1 rauf und wieder runter. Dann merkst du mal was da an Arbeiten nötig ist und kannst dir mal überlegen was die Kosten. Ein großer Teil der Belastung sind eben die Gränzgänger die lieber bei uns durchballern und dabei eben auch abnutzen.



die große Belastung kommt von den LKWs und die bezahlen schon.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich meine von mir aus können sie auch einfach unsere deutsche KFZ-Steuer um eben diese Differenzen erhöhen, aber dann bitte auch nicht beschweren!



Das kommt doch.
Die Maut wird ganz regulär aufgenommen und alle zahlen sie und niemand kriegt was erstattet.
Und das Geld fließt wie alles in den Haushalt ein.
Denkst du echt, dass auch nur ein Cent mehr in die Infrastruktur fließen wird?
Hat der Staat irgendwann mal eine größere Steuer, die er mal eingeführt hat, je wieder abgeschafft?
Was hatte der Kohlkopf mal gesagt? Den Solidaritätsbeitrag wird nur für kurze Zeit erhoben?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Oderhast hat hier jemand eine bessere Idee wie man immer mehr Autobahnen bauen und pflegen kann und wie das bezahlt werden soll?



Weniger fahren?
Weg mit der Verarschung dass die Schiene Güter von der Autobahn nimmt sondern endlich mal machen.


----------



## Amon (29. März 2015)

> Das kommt doch.
> Die Maut wird ganz regulär aufgenommen und alle zahlen sie und niemand kriegt was erstattet.
> Und das Geld fließt wie alles in den Haushalt ein.
> Denkst du echt, dass auch nur ein Cent mehr in die Infrastruktur fließen wird?
> ...



Die Maut Kohle wird zu 100% in den Straßenbau fließen. Die Maut ist nämlich als Infrastrukturabgabe deklariert und Abgaben sind in Deutschland zweckgebunden. Bei einer Steuer sieht das anders aus, die kann man zwar auch wegen irgendwas einführen aber im Endeffekt mit der Kohle machen was man will. Und ja, der Staat schafft nix ab was er einmal hat. Sieht man schön an der Wein- und Sektsteuer. Die wurde eingeführt um die kaiserliche Kriegsmarine zu finanzieren. Was aus der Kriegsmarine wurde ist bekannt, die Steuer zahlen wir aber immer noch.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

Ja. das haben sie damals auch vom Solidaritätszuschlag gesagt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Die Maut Kohle wird zu 100% in den Straßenbau fließen. Die Maut ist nämlich als Infrastrukturabgabe deklariert und Abgaben sind in Deutschland zweckgebunden.



Der Soli ist auch eine "Ergänzungsabgabe" und damit zweckgebunden. Jemand der mir erzählt, dass die Solieinnahmen zu 100% in den Aufbau Ost geflossen sind die letzten Jahrzehnte (obwohl es rechtlich verpflichtend so sein müsste!) halte ich für völlig naiv. Schäuble gibt ja ganz offen zu dass der Soli bleiben muss weil sonst "Haushaltsgeld" fehlt. 

Da blickt doch kein Mensch mehr dahinter was wofür wie verwendet wird. bei der maut ists auch nur ne Frage der zeit bis das Geld sonstwo verschwindet. Wie immer.

€: Thresh war schneller


----------



## Amon (29. März 2015)

Ist der Soli explizit als Abgabe deklariert worden? Ich meine nicht, und da ist es dann halt so eine Sache.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2015)

Schön wäre es wenn die Gebühren wirklich der Straße zugute kommen würden, ich glaube dieser Lügentruppe kein Wort.


> Was aus der Kriegsmarine wurde ist bekannt, die Steuer zahlen wir aber immer noch.


Die sind ja nicht mal abbezahlt, und selbst wenn man die danach abgeschafft hätte wäre das Kind mit neuem Namen schon längst wieder am Start.


----------



## Cleriker (29. März 2015)

Habe ich irgendwo gesagt, dass der größte Teil nicht von den LKW's kommt? Nein! Ich sage bewusst "ein großer Teil", weil ich es in Bezug auf die 350 Millionen durch die Maut setze. Dieser im Vergleich zu den LKW geringe Teil sind noch immer das Xfache vom den Mautkosten und eine große Menge Geld.
Zudem war auch ich es, der sagte dass er nicht glauben kann, dass das Geld erstattet wird und damit irgendwer bevorteilt.
Wenn ihr also kritisch an meine Posts geht, dann seid doch bitte so nett und ignoriert nicht, dass ich die gleichen Einwände bereits genannt habe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ist der Soli explizit als Abgabe deklariert worden? Ich meine nicht, und da ist es dann halt so eine Sache.



Kommt drauf an wo mans nachliest (mal wieder der übliche Wust - wenns eindeutig wäre hätte man ja die Möglichkeit es zu durchschauen), manchmal ists eine "Zusatzabgabe" mal eine "Ergänzungsabgabe", dann aber wieder eine (nicht zweckgebundene) Steuer.
Wie auch immer, mit dem Geld wird sowieso gemacht was sie wollen... aber das ist auch nicht Thema des Threads, ich sehe da nur gewisse Parallelen zur Maut. Am Ende wird das Geld der Maut wahrscheinlich auch wieder im großen Haushaltspool verschwinden und nichts zu den Straßen beitragen fürchte ich.


----------



## Amon (29. März 2015)

Vor allem werden die die KFZ Steuer wieder drauf packen. Das wird so laufen: Die führen die Maut ein und entlasten die Einheimischen über die KFZ Steuer. Dann kommt die EU und sagt böse Diskreminierung. Tja, und so wird unsere Regierung dann sagen naja, die EU sagt wir dürfen das nicht, also KFZ Steuer wieder voll bezahlen und der Staat kassiert wieder doppelt ab.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2015)

Hmmm.... jaaa.... klingt wahrscheinlich. 

Ein Schelm wer denkt sowas sei geplant.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (29. März 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hahaha! [emoji38]
> Mit "auf der Bahn" meinte ich die Autobahn.
> 
> Ich hatte mir schon beim Schreiben Sorgen wegen der Formulierung gemacht, dachte aber dass sich jeder denken kann, dass ich sicherlich kein trainhopper bin.



Und warum nicht? Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei dir (Raum Osnabrück?) aussieht, aber bei mir (Ecke München) bist du auf vielen Relationen mit dem Zug schneller als mit dem Auto, unnd weniger stressig ist es auch. Da kann ich nebenher essen oder telefonieren, ohne einen Strafzettel zu riskieren xD

Was mich bei der Maut irritiert: Zwar sollen jetzt LKW ab 7,5 t zahlen, dafür wird der Preis je km für LKW billiger - obwohl gerade die die Straßen am meisten ramponieren. Was soll der Quatsch?
Unnd zahlen eigentlich (Fern-)Busse Maut?

Wenn die Entlastung über die Kfz-Steuer wegen der EU nicht durchsetzbar ist, dann soll der Bund halt die Mineralölsteuer um zwei Prozent senken


----------



## Jineapple (30. März 2015)

Fernbusse zahlen keine Maut, LKW von 3,5 bis 7,5 t auch nicht. Das wären mal sinnvollere Ansätze. Oder wie gesagt einfach mal Kfz- und Mineralölsteuer tatsächlich für Straßen hernehmen.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ist der Soli explizit als Abgabe deklariert worden? Ich meine nicht, und da ist es dann halt so eine Sache.



Du kannst nicht eine bestimmte Einnahme für eine bestimmte Sache ausgeben. Geht überhaupt nicht.
Du hast einen Gesamthaushalt, davon wird verteilt.
Frag beim Finanzministerium nach, werde sie dir bestätigen. Hat Schäuble auch mal in einer Talkshow gesagt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2015)

Sagen wir so, es ginge (technisch) schon - nur würde dann auffallen, dass das System so wie es ist nicht funktioniert. Stell dir mal vor die ganzen KFZ und Spritsteuer usw. würden alles in die Infrastruktur der BRD fließen (oder die Tabaksteuer ins Gesundheitswesen )... man hätte gar kein Geld mehr für die EU/EZB-Geldvernichtungsmaschine übrig und die Griechen wären schon 2 Jahre früher insolvent gewesen! (Man verzeihe mir die Polemik^^).

Natürlich kommt alles in den Haushalt und wird da verteilt. Das ist ein offenes Geheimnis. Die Gesetze zu "zweckgebundenen" Abgaben sind nur Augenwischerei.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2015)

Das ist aber so nicht möglich, da du nie weißt, was du einnimmst, das sind ja immer Schätzungen. 
Du kannst ja nicht ein Jahr lang einnehmen und dann schauen, wie viel du eingenommen hast und es dann verteilen. So funktioniert der Haushalt nicht.


----------



## Amon (30. März 2015)

Seit der EU funktioniert der Haushalt sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Adi1 (31. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Seit der EU funktioniert der Haushalt sowieso nicht mehr.



Der hat auch vorher schon nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

Seit dem ollen Helmut ging es doch Bergab was die Finanzen anging.


----------



## bschicht86 (31. März 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Eine Kilometerabhängige Maut ist sehr einfach, Italien hat das zum Beispiel schon lange.
> Bei jeder Auf/Abfahrt gibts Mautstationen und man bezahlt nur für die jeweiligen Streckenabschnitte.



Naja, darüber hatte ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, aber in Deutschland schlicht unmöglich. Einmal braucht man dafür einen extra Platz und das ist in manchen eng gebauten Großstädten einfach nicht drin. Dazu kommt, dass man sehr viel Platz braucht, um die wartenden Fahrzeuge unterzubringen. Gar nicht dran zu denken, wieviel Kilometer Stau auf der Autobahn dadurch in der Rush-Hour entstehen täte.



S754 schrieb:


> Einfach eine Vignette für alle, damit wirds dann bezahlt. Hier funktionierts auch sehr gut und die Autobahnen sind im einwandfreien Zustand.



Die Autobahnen sind deswegen noch einwandfrei, weil kaum Verkehr drüber fließt.  (Bin schon mehrfach Salzburg <-> Villach gefahren und hab mich über die leere Autobahn gefreut)



S754 schrieb:


> Schmarrn. Der größte Teil der Belastung sind mit Abstand LKWs!
> Was soll die Schweiz sagen? Da geht immerhin der größte Teil an LKW Verkehr von Europa durch.



Hab mal davon gehört, dass die Schweiz kein Transitverkehr via Straße erlaubt.


----------



## Amon (31. März 2015)

Mal ne Frage an die Ösis, müsst ihr euch eigentlich auch eine Vignette kaufen wenn ihr auf die Autobahn wollt?


----------



## Ruptet (31. März 2015)

Müssen wir.


----------



## Abductee (31. März 2015)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Naja, darüber hatte ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, aber in  Deutschland schlicht unmöglich.
> Einmal braucht man dafür einen extra  Platz und das ist in manchen eng gebauten Großstädten einfach nicht  drin. Dazu kommt, dass man sehr viel Platz braucht, um die wartenden  Fahrzeuge unterzubringen. Gar nicht dran zu denken, wieviel Kilometer  Stau auf der Autobahn dadurch in der Rush-Hour entstehen täte.



Da gibts kein warten.
Bei uns in Österreich sind Überkopfkameras montiert die den Fließverkehr in keinster Weise beeinflussen.
In Italien sind die Mauthäuser auch nur überbleibsel aus früheren Tagen.
Wenn du bei uns zum Beispiel von Salzburg nach Graz ohne Vignette fährst, bekommst du innerhalb von ein paar Tagen einen Strafbescheid ohne jemals irgendein Blitzlicht oder sonstige Kontrolle gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Amon (31. März 2015)

Bekommt ihr die Kohle irgendwie erstattet die ihr für die Vignette ausgeben müsst?


----------



## Ruptet (31. März 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Da gibts kein warten.
> Bei uns in Österreich sind Überkopfkameras montiert die den Fließverkehr in keinster Weise beeinflussen.
> In Italien sind die Mauthäuser auch nur überbleibsel aus früheren Tagen.
> Wenn du bei uns zum Beispiel von Salzburg nach Graz ohne Vignette fährst, bekommst du innerhalb von ein paar Tagen einen Strafbescheid ohne jemals irgendein Blitzlicht oder sonstige Kontrolle gesehen zu haben.



Oh ja, darauf kann man Gift nehmen... (Mutter arbeitet bei der Asfinag, da kennt man sich bisschen aus)



Amon schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr die Kohle irgendwie erstattet die ihr für die Vignette ausgeben müsst?



Man kann von Glück reden das sie uns nicht noch auf andere Weise ausnehmen, reicht schon wenn das Ding jährlich teurer wird.
Erstattet kriegt man hier garnichts.


----------



## Seeefe (31. März 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Da gibts kein warten.
> Bei uns in Österreich sind Überkopfkameras montiert die den Fließverkehr in keinster Weise beeinflussen.



Außer man will im Sommer auf der Tauern Autobahn und durch den Karawankentunnel in den Süden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe gibt sogar noch Sonderstrecken für man zahlen darf? Die Kfz Steuer scheint ja auch kein Schnäppchen zu sein


----------



## Abductee (31. März 2015)

Die "richten" Mautstraßen, bzw. Tunnel kosten extra, das ist bei uns nicht in der Vignette enthalten.


----------



## S754 (31. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr die Kohle irgendwie erstattet die ihr für die Vignette ausgeben müsst?



Nein. Drum regen wir uns ja auf. Wir müssen zahlen wie jeder andere.


----------



## Amon (31. März 2015)

Wir auch, mach dir da mal keine Sorgen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

Wie es hier letztlich aussehen wird steht ja auch noch in den Sternen


----------



## Amon (31. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Vor allem werden die die KFZ Steuer wieder drauf packen. Das wird so laufen: Die führen die Maut ein und entlasten die Einheimischen über die KFZ Steuer. Dann kommt die EU und sagt böse Diskreminierung. Tja, und so wird unsere Regierung dann sagen naja, die EU sagt wir dürfen das nicht, also KFZ Steuer wieder voll bezahlen und der Staat kassiert wieder doppelt ab.


Ich zitiere mich einfach mal selbst.  Genau so wird das aussehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

Dazu werden die die EU nicht brauchen. glaubst du wirklich die verschenken was ohne es gleich wieder an anderer Stelle abzuzocken?


----------



## Amon (31. März 2015)

Die nehmen die EU einfach dafür um uns das so zu verkaufen.


----------



## Cleriker (31. März 2015)

Deshalb sagte ich ja auch, dass da überhaupt niemand bevorzugt, oder diskriminiert wird.
Alle diskutieren hier darüber, aber sind eigentlich der gleichen Meinung und zwar, dass wir eben doch zahlen müssen.


----------



## bschicht86 (1. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Da gibts kein warten.
> Bei uns in Österreich sind Überkopfkameras montiert die den Fließverkehr in keinster Weise beeinflussen.



Ich meinte eher die italienische Autobahn, da man dort am Anfang eine Karte zieht und mit dieser beim verlassen bezahlt.


----------



## Abductee (1. April 2015)

Wenn du dein Kennzeichen hinterlegt hast, kannst du auch durch die Videoschleuse durchfahren.


----------



## Putinversteher (1. April 2015)

Zur Frage zur Datensicherheit, Terrorismusbekämpfung usw. (am besten schonmal speichern und in ein paar monaten/jahren nochmal ansehen)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoQXv5HvsMw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

Seit dem 9/11 ist es doch eh vorbei mit der Privatsphäre aber in vielen Bereichen geht der Mensch eh zu großzügig mit seinen Daten um.


----------



## Cleriker (1. April 2015)

In Zeiten von Android, Facebook, Twitter und Co, hat doch die Diskussion eh keinen Sinn.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. April 2015)

Warum geht man in D nicht her und führt führt die Einheimischen das System ein, das bereits für die LKW verwendet wird? So ein Kästchen ins Auto und dann zahlt jeder das an Maut, was er auch "verfährt". Diese Geräte um das abzurechnen, sind an den Autobahnen wegen der LKW sowieso schon vorhanden.
Für Ausländer würde ich ne Vignette einführen zum an die Scheibe kleben wie in Österreich und der Schweiz und fertig.


----------



## Amon (1. April 2015)

So weit denken die nicht. Außerdem muss erst immer eine Firma wo der Schwager, Bruder, Onkel, Tante oder Schwester im Vorstand sitzt irgendwas neues entwickeln. Die kriegen das hier doch nicht mal hin einfach so Geisterfahrer Schilder wie in Österreich aufzustellen. Da soll auch wieder was extra entwickelt werden.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Deshalb sagte ich ja auch, dass da überhaupt niemand bevorzugt, oder diskriminiert wird.
> Alle diskutieren hier darüber, aber sind eigentlich der gleichen Meinung und zwar, dass wir eben doch zahlen müssen.



Doch wird, die deutschen werden bevorzugt, weil sie die Maut Kosten wieder erstattet kriegen.
Die Österreicher müssen die Maut auch zahlen, kriegen aber nichts erstattet.
Ergo kriegen die Deutschen eine Sonderwurst und das ist nicht erlaubt. Ganz einfach. Daher wird die EU das Gesetz wieder kassieren.


----------



## Cleriker (1. April 2015)

Jetzt reicht's mir aber mit deinen schwankenden Meinungsäußerungen!

Ich zitiere mal dich selbst:



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kommt doch.
> Die Maut wird ganz regulär aufgenommen und alle zahlen sie und niemand kriegt was erstattet./QUOTE]
> 
> So... und jetzt viel Spaß beim mit dir selber diskutieren.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2015)

Wieso schwankend?

Extra für dich. Langsam nervt das nämlich.

Aktuelles Gesetz besagt, dass die Maut kommt und die deutschen Autofahrer über die KFZ Steuer entlastet werden.
Das ist die derzeitige Lage. Die ist zwar nett, aber verstößt gegen EU Gleichheitsrecht, wonach niemand bevorzugt werden darf.

Logisch Änderungen daher.


Die Deutschen Autofahrer zahlen die Maut wie alle anderen auch und kriegen nichts erstattet. 
Darauf wird es hinauslaufen.

Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Amon (1. April 2015)

Du hast noch vergessen dazu zu schreiben dass die KFZ Steuer da auch noch wieder komplett drauf kommt.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2015)

Das meinte ich damit, dass es keinen Ausgleich geben wird. Ergo zahlst du nach der Korrektion des Gesetzes durch die EU weiterhin die normale KFZ Steuer und zusätzlich die Maut.
Wie eben in allen anderen Ländern auch.


----------



## Cleriker (1. April 2015)

Mensch, dafür ist keine Änderung nötig! Wir werden zur Kasse gebeten, ganz egal was da am Anfang din steht. Also Zahlen wir alle. Demnach keine Diskriminierung. 
Es beschwert sich doch auch niemand darüber, dass man als deutscher in Ö eine Plakette braucht, ganz egal ob die Einheimischen auch zahlen. Die meisten wissen das ja nicht einmal, wie auch hier im thread schon zu sehen war. Man Fährt über eine Grenze und zahlt dafür, fertig! Warum ist das ein Problem, wenn es hier in D so läuft?

Ich hab mal eine Gegenfrage:
Wenn es im Text geändert würde, wir aber am Ende als Einheimische doch nicht müssten, wäre es dann okay, nur weil es irgendwo geschgrieben stand? Ich tippe einfach mal auf Nein. Also warum ist es andersherum nicht okay? Ich habe noch nicht einen einzigen Deutschen getroffen der wirklich glaubt, dass wir entlastet werden. Also egal was da stehen mag, wir rechnen damit, ebenfalls zu bezahlen. Warum können wir das ertragen, ihr aber nicht?


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2015)

Ich gebe es auf. Sorry.


----------



## Sparanus (1. April 2015)

Ihr habt beide die selbe Meinung redet aber aneinander vorbei.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

Gründe würde jeder genug finden aus welchen Gründen auch immer


----------



## Two-Face (1. April 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Mensch, dafür ist keine Änderung nötig! Wir werden zur Kasse gebeten, ganz egal was da am Anfang din steht. Also Zahlen wir alle. Demnach keine Diskriminierung.
> Es beschwert sich doch auch niemand darüber, dass man als deutscher in Ö eine Plakette braucht, ganz egal ob die Einheimischen auch zahlen. Die meisten wissen das ja nicht einmal, wie auch hier im thread schon zu sehen war. Man Fährt über eine Grenze und zahlt dafür, fertig! Warum ist das ein Problem, wenn es hier in D so läuft?
> 
> Ich hab mal eine Gegenfrage:
> Wenn es im Text geändert würde, wir aber am Ende als Einheimische doch nicht müssten, wäre es dann okay, nur weil es irgendwo geschgrieben stand? Ich tippe einfach mal auf Nein. Also warum ist es andersherum nicht okay? Ich habe noch nicht einen einzigen Deutschen getroffen der wirklich glaubt, dass wir entlastet werden. Also egal was da stehen mag, wir rechnen damit, ebenfalls zu bezahlen. Warum können wir das ertragen, ihr aber nicht?



Momentan wurde noch gar nichts geändert, es wird evtl. noch geändert. Nämlich dann, wenn die Bundesregierung merkt, dass es so wie es jetzt ist, einfach nichts taugt.
So, wie es jetzt ist, ist es nämlich a), diskiminierend, weil es gegen bestehende EU-Rechte verstößt und b) sinnlos, weil der Großteil der Einnahmen für die dafür notwendie Bürokatrie draufgeht.

Und um mal auf deinen ursprünglichen Post hier zurückzukommen: Von "Verschwörungstheorie" kann ja wohl überhaupt keine Rede sein.
Ich bin vielleicht nicht Einstein, aber so bescheuert bin ich numal auch wieder nicht, ich habe meine Gründe von gewissen Dingen auszugehen.
Es war schon letztes Jahr so und auch einige Male zuvor, dass sich die deutschen Politiker strittige Entwürfe, Gesetzesänderungen bzw. -Beschlüssen und sonstigen, kontroversen Kram immer dann veröffentlicht haben, wenn irgendwas anderes, großes im Raum stand. Riesenskandale, Katastrophen, Großereignisse, die Oscarverleihung, was auch immer. 
Das war schon letztes Jahr, 2010, 2011 und auch 2005 immer wieder mal so. Es ist natürlich nicht geplant, aber wenn sowas passiert kann es den Politikern gerade recht kommen, v.a. wenn egoistische Pragmatiker die Regierung leiten, so wie bei uns.
So einer wie Dobrindt, ein Pragmatiker wie er im Buche steht, Horst Seehofers Mündel, dessen Hahnenkampf er gegen Merkel und Schäuble ausgetragen hat. 
Genau das ist nämlich die aktuelle Pkw-Maut, ein Machtkampf eines bayerischen Lokalpolitikers und dessen egomanischen Attitüden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

Ja jeder Politiker will sich mit etwas brüsten was dem kleinen Bürger den letzten Groschen kostet


----------



## Cleriker (2. April 2015)

Two_Face,
ich gebe dir in vielen Punkten ja Recht, nur um das mal klar zu stellen. Wenn wir aber von Themen reden, die seit einem Jahr und länger zur Debatte stehen, jede Woche in den aktuellen Auto-Print-Medien und Websites und regelmäßig auch in den Nachrichten und Polit-Talkshows diskutiert werden... also eigentlich jeden Tag auf dem Programm stehen, dann ist egal was sonst gerade so passiert zum Zeitpunkt der Absegnung! Wenn jemand meint ihm seien hetzerische Piloten/Absturz-news wichtiger als beispielsweise diese Maut, dann ist das kein Thema der Politik. Dann haben die Bürger einfach kein Interesse mehr. Ich beispielsweise habe mich selbst mit dieser Absturzgeschichte etwa 30 Minuten auseinander gesetzt, seitdem habe ich eine Meinung dazu und warte auf finale Ergebnisse und wenn diese kommen, denke ich noch mal kurz darüber nach. Das kan so auch jeder andere. Wer das nicht tut, wird nicht manipiliert, oder gelenkt, sondern ist schlicht nicht interessiert.
Was wäre denn konkret anders gelaufen, wäre dieses Flugzeug jetzt nicht abgestürzt? Gäbe es die Maut dann nicht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

Mag sein das die Politikverdrossenheit auch eine Rolle spielt und so die Debatten schnell untergehen, aber bei Geld kennen die keinen Halt


----------



## Adi1 (2. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist die derzeitige Lage. Die ist zwar nett, aber verstößt gegen EU Gleichheitsrecht, wonach niemand bevorzugt werden darf.
> Die Deutschen Autofahrer zahlen die Maut wie alle anderen auch und kriegen nichts erstattet.
> Darauf wird es hinauslaufen.



Was verstehst Du denn unter einem EU-Gleichheitsrecht?

Wenn unser Territorium als europaweites Transitland genutzt wird,

was spricht denn dagegen, die Kosten auf die Verursacher umzulegen?

Wer mehr unsere Straßen nutzt, muss mehr blechen. 

Und vergiss bitte, dieses Gleichheitsgelaber.

Denn dann müssten überall gleiche Steuer- und Einkommensverhältnisse herrschen.


----------



## Abductee (2. April 2015)

@Adi
Der Transit ist aber hauptsächlich der LKW-Verkehr.
Der normale Autofahrer der täglich zur Arbeit muss brennt eh schon wie ein Luster.


----------



## Adi1 (2. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> @Adi
> 
> Der normale Autofahrer der täglich zur Arbeit muss brennt eh schon wie ein Luster.



Ja, dass nun mal so.

Warum soll der denn extra zur Kasse gebeten werden?

Warum müssen wir denn, weil wir in der Mitte Europas hocken,
die Instandsetzung der Infrakstrucktur selber blechen?


----------



## merhuett (2. April 2015)

Ist Steuersenkung eigentlich verboten ?


----------



## Amon (2. April 2015)

Weil alle anderen in Europa alles dürfen und wir nicht. Wir dürfen uns nur von denen sagen lassen was wir zu tun und zu lassen haben.


----------



## Adi1 (2. April 2015)

merhuett schrieb:


> Ist Steuersenkung eigentlich verboten ?



Nee, eigentlich nicht. 

Aber hast Du jemals erlebt, dass unsere Finanzminister die Steuern jemals gesenkt haben?


----------



## Abductee (2. April 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Aber hast Du jemals erlebt, dass unsere Finanzminister die Steuern jemals gesenkt haben?



Meistens wird so was kurz vor den Wahlen versprochen


----------



## Putinversteher (2. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Weil alle anderen in Europa alles dürfen und wir nicht. Wir dürfen uns nur von denen sagen lassen was wir zu tun und zu lassen haben.



Das genaue gegenteil ist der Fall


----------



## merhuett (2. April 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Aber hast Du jemals erlebt, dass unsere Finanzminister die Steuern jemals gesenkt haben?


Und wieso ist eine zufällige Steuersenkung zur Einführung des Pkw Maut dann so umstritten ?[emoji1]


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du denn unter einem EU-Gleichheitsrecht?
> 
> Wenn unser Territorium als europaweites Transitland genutzt wird,
> 
> ...



Es geht um die Bürger.
Kein Bürger der EU darf bevorzugt behandelt werden.
Das ist aber der Fall, wenn jeder jetzt in Deutschland Maut zahlen muss, die Deutschen das Geld aber wieder erstattet bekommen.

Jeder Bürger zahlt in dem Land, in dem er lebt, Steuern. Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass du hier zu viel Steuern zahlt, steht es dir frei in die Schweiz zu ziehen.
Man hätte die gleiche Wirtschafts und Steuerpolitik machen sollen, ehe man den Euro eingeführt hat. Hat aber keiner, und daher hast du jetzt das, was jetzt ist, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



merhuett schrieb:


> Ist Steuersenkung eigentlich verboten ?



Frag die Hoteliers und Großkonzerne


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

Dann sollen mal die anderen Länder dem deutschen Vorbild folgen und deren Bürgern was erstatten. Es kann ja nicht nur sein das wir Deutschen der ewige Wendehals und Zahlmeister sind der EU


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2015)

Genau, jedes Land erstattet jetzt seinen Bürgern die Maut und schon wird keiner mehr diskriminiert. 
Ach. Mist. Es werden die diskriminiert, die gar keine Maut haben.


----------



## Amon (2. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann sollen mal die anderen Länder dem deutschen Vorbild folgen und deren Bürgern was erstatten. Es kann ja nicht nur sein das wir Deutschen der ewige Wendehals und Zahlmeister sind der EU


Genau dafür ist die EU doch gegründet worden.


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um die Bürger.



Nee, darum geht es schon lange nicht mehr, weder in Brüssel noch in Berlin. 

Durch die Hintertür wird jetzt ein System aufgebaut,

welches später dazu führen wird, die Bürger in Echtzeit abzocken zu können.

Wenn man mal überlegt, welche Kosten die Autofahrer heute schon tragen,
und wieviel Geld da im Bundeshaushalt versickert, ohne dass diese zweckgebunden
ausgegeben werden. 

Also mit Gleichstellung, hat dass nix zu tun.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

So lange die Masse der Bürger noch Geld sparen kann ist es doch legitim für die Regierung diese Gelder in den aktiven Wirtschaftskreislauf einzufügen.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, darum geht es schon lange nicht mehr, weder in Brüssel noch in Berlin.



Das ist doch klar, aber du fragst ja direkt nach und da lautet eben die Antwort, dass kein EU Bürger eines Landes bevorzugt behandelt werden darf.


----------



## T-Drive (3. April 2015)

Je nachdem was für eine Karosse man fährt, könnte man neben Maut, Kfz.- Mineralöl- und was weis ich noch -Steuern ja auch noch Vergnügungssteuer erheben. Den Hals wird dieses Gesindel aber nie voll kriegen. Beim verprassen sind sie ja noch besser als beim abkassieren. Sollen sie doch die Kfz. Steuer abschaffen und dafür die Maut erheben, von allen, da gibts keine Erstattungsbürokratie oder EU-Probleme.

Ist halt aber doch wie immer, eine weitere Melkmaschine.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

Du kannst für Autos, die eigentlich überflüssig sind, eine extra Steuer beim Kauf erheben.


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So lange die Masse der Bürger noch Geld sparen kann ist es doch legitim für die Regierung diese Gelder in den aktiven Wirtschaftskreislauf einzufügen.



Sparen wird hier wohl kein Bürger.

Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass der Bund momentan über die höchsten Steuereinnahmen

seit Menschengedenken verfügt,

und trotzdem nicht über die Runden kommt,

dann könnte man mal vermuten, wohin das führen wird. 

Da kommt die Leyen und braucht bewaffnete Drohnen für die Bundeswehr ...


----------



## T-Drive (3. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst für Autos, die eigentlich überflüssig sind, eine extra Steuer beim Kauf erheben.



Da würde sicher mehr rauskommen als bei der Melkmaut.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Da kommt die Leyen und braucht bewaffnete Drohnen für die Bundeswehr ...



Muss sie dann eine Flug Maut bezahlen?


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Muss sie dann eine Flug Maut bezahlen?



Nö. 

Aber wer bezahlt den die Dinger, wenn unser Schäuble die schwarze Null anpeilt. 

Wie sollen denn die Mehrkosten finanziert werden? 

Da mal hunderte Millionen abgreifen,

und da mal zuschlagen.

Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn nach der nächsten Wahl,

die Mwst. angehoben werden würde.


----------



## Putinversteher (3. April 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Aber wer bezahlt den die Dinger, wenn unser Schäuble die schwarze Null anpeilt.



Und vor allem wer fragt sich überhaupt noch so grundsätzliches wie den Sinn dahinter "die schwarze Null" anzupeilen und ob das nicht vielleicht sogar wesentlich mehr nachteile als Vorteile bringt.


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Und vor allem wer fragt sich überhaupt noch so grundsätzliches wie den Sinn dahinter "die schwarze Null" anzupeilen und ob das nicht vielleicht sogar wesentlich mehr nachteile als Vorteile bringt.



Ja, der alte Mann ist besessen davon,

als erster Finanzminister in Europa,

dieses Ziel erreichen zu wollen.


----------



## Putinversteher (3. April 2015)

Für die Leute die es nicht verstehen erklärt Dr. Flassbeck (Staatssekretär Bundesministerium für Finanzen, Chief of Macroeconomics and Development bei der UNO für Welthandel & Entwicklung) in 15 Minuten eine riesen Lüge die euch allen aufgetischt wird, die euch wahrscheinlich eh wieder am ... vorbeigeht, aber für die ihr jeden Tag ackern geht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTHGXSLA-2s


----------



## ich111 (3. April 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sparen wird hier wohl kein Bürger.
> 
> Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass der Bund momentan über die höchsten Steuereinnahmen
> 
> ...


Höchste Steuereinnahmen sagt garnichts, wenn nicht jedes Jahr neue Rekorde aufgestellt werden würde wäre das aufgrund der Inflation faktisch rückläufig


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Aber wer bezahlt den die Dinger, wenn unser Schäuble die schwarze Null anpeilt.



Die Griechen. 
Deutschland profitiert wie kein anderes Land von der Euro Krise.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Müssen wir.



Gibts in Österreich und Schweiz eigentlich eine Vignettenpflicht für Einheimische, wenn man NICHT die Autobahn nutzen will?
Der deutsche Entwurf klingt bislang so, als könne man nur mit Ausnahmeantrag ohne Vignette über Landstraßen fahren.




Threshold schrieb:


> Aktuelles Gesetz besagt, dass die Maut kommt und die deutschen Autofahrer über die KFZ Steuer entlastet werden.
> Das ist die derzeitige Lage. Die ist zwar nett, aber verstößt gegen EU Gleichheitsrecht, wonach niemand bevorzugt werden darf.



Bist du dir ganz sicher, dass das genau so im Entwurf steht?

Mein Stand der Dinge ist, dass zwei Gesetzesänderungen zeitgleich zur Abstimmung gestellt wurden:
1. Eine Maut für alle wird eingeführt+
2. Die KFZ-Steuer wird gesenkt.

"Zufällig" fällt die Absenkung in 2 genau so hoch aus, wie die zusätzlichen Kosten durch 1. Aber dass das eine eine Entschädigung für das andere ist, dass ist einfach nur eine vereinfachte Darstellung der Medien und steht so nicht im Gesetz. Damit wäre die Regelung juristisch vollkommen okay, wie die CSU ja auch schon vorher durch Gutachten hat prüfen lassen. Letztlich wird nur korrigiert, dass Deutschland lange Zeit höhere KFZ-Steuern zur Finanzierung herangezogen hat, an statt von Anfang an auf Mautsysteme zu setzen, wie viele andere europäische Transitländer.


Diskutabel ist imho nicht so sehr die juristische Seite, da gäbs wesentlich störendere Aspekte:
- Große Teile der Maut fließen in nichts anderes, als die Verwaltung derselbigen -> es ist keine Einnahmequelle, sondern eine ABM-Maßnahme...
- ... die aber auch bei Bürgern, Speditionen,... zu Mehraufwand führt und ich will gar nicht wissen, wie Autohersteller und -verkäufer bei zwei paralleln, unterschiedlich gestaffelten Abgabensystemen versuchen werden, die Grundkosten für Autohalter schön zu reden  (schade, dass sich nicht genau erfassen lässt, wie hoch diese sekundären Aufwandskosten sind. Vermutlich bleibt unterm Strich dann gar kein Volkswirtschaftlicher Gewinn mehr, sondern nur eine Verlagerung von Arbeitsplätzen zu unproduktiven Verwaltungstätigkeiten)
- Flächendeckende Überwachungssysteme. Und dieses Mal waren keine Grünen an der Ausarbeitung beteiligt, die eine Sperrklausel gegen weitere Verwendung der Daten ins Gesetz geschrieben hätten
- Kleine LKW und vor allem (Fern-)Busse (es lebe der Lobbyismus!) bleiben als einzige Fahrzeuge mautfrei. Behindern aber zumindest mich mit Abstand am meisten auf der Autobahn, weil sie oft weitere Spuren zu "parken".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sparen wird hier wohl kein Bürger.
> 
> Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass der Bund momentan über die höchsten Steuereinnahmen
> 
> ...



Damit war ja kein ersparen durch die Regierung gemeint sondern nur das was jeder Bürger nach allen Abzügen sich noch in die Sparsocke stopfen kann.

Wenn es mal nur die Drohnen wären, die aktuelle Braut der Soldaten ist ja auch zickig und der hochgelobte Transportflieger für etliche Fantastillionen entpuppt sich als Papierflieger usw. usw. ...

Ja so eine Luxussteuer wäre natürlich nicht unmöglich wie auch eine Strafsteuer für " Spritschleudern " oder Freizeitmobile.

Wie soll vielleicht Erstattung der Kfz. Steuer erfolgen bei Fahrzeugen die solche Unkosten nicht erreichen, bekommen die noch Bargeld aus Merkels Portokasse?


----------



## Abductee (3. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja so eine Luxussteuer wäre natürlich nicht unmöglich wie auch eine Strafsteuer für " Spritschleudern " oder Freizeitmobile.



Siehe Österreich mit der NoVA.
Ein Golf GTI kostet bei uns 10-12% mehr als in Deutschland. (VW Phaeton +32%)
So etwas wäre aber in einem Automobilland wie Deutschland unmöglich. 
Die Politik würde von den Automobilherstellern gelyncht werden, bzw. regeln das die Lobyisten das es nie so weit kommt.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bist du dir ganz sicher, dass das genau so im Entwurf steht?
> 
> Mein Stand der Dinge ist, dass zwei Gesetzesänderungen zeitgleich zur Abstimmung gestellt wurden:
> 1. Eine Maut für alle wird eingeführt+
> ...



Nicht ohne Grund werden da schon erste Klageschriften vorbereitet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

Man kann es ja auf den Zufall ankommen lassen und sich durch alle Instanzen klagen.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. April 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibts in Österreich und Schweiz eigentlich eine Vignettenpflicht für Einheimische, wenn man NICHT die Autobahn nutzen will?
> .



Nö, ohne Vignette kannst überall fahren, nur halt nedd Autobahn/Schnellstrassen.

Hier inner CH hast halt die  aktuell rund 38 Euro teure Jahresvignette, die zahlt jeder der auf die AB will. Und das für jedes Fahrzeug. Also auch nen Anhänger braucht das Teil (macht dann bei nem Auto mit Wohnwagen 2 x 38 Euro), Motorrad ebenfalls.

Und bei den LKW´s is es hier noch mal anders. die zahlen im Schnitt 1€ LSVA (die CH LKW Maut) für JEDEN km den sie fahren. Egal ob auf der Autobahn, Landstrasse, Ortsgebiet oder zu Hause aufm Privatplatz.. jeder km wird erfasst und verrechnet.... ich rechen mal durch... 1 x Transit durch die CH von Basel nach Chiasso sind rund 300km.. also 300 Euro x 1,6 Mio Transitfahren.. macht allein 480.000.000€ Maut nur von den Transit-LKW... wir bei uns in der Firma legen im Schnitt rund 3 Mio km zurück... und wir sind ne kleine Firma... also da kommt Massig Geld rein...

Was mich beim D System aber noch in Erinnerung bleibt.. das will man doch auch nach Sauberkeit machen oder? Nen "grünes" Auto zahlt weniger als ne Dreckschleuder? Und das geht nach Kennzeichen? Da ich am Elektroauto und am V8 mit nem Wechselkennzeichen fahre.. melde ich einfach das e-Auto an und geh dann mitm V8 nach D heizen  Wie wollen sie das den kontrollieren?

PS: Das was man in D so fürs Autofahren zahlen muss is eh nen absoluter Witz... die Steuern sind extrem tief (mein alter SEAT Leon hat mich in D 162€ im Jahr gekostet.. die in A wollten dann nachm ummelden schlappe 1.300 Euro im Jahr...  ), die Strafen so niedrig wie wohl nirgendwo sonst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Natürlich sind die Steuern hier günstiger, aber mit Euro 5 ändert sich auch pro Jahr der Grenzwert. Ich will aber derzeitig nicht meckern mit den 78 Talern


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

Meckern kann ich auch nicht wirklich bei 125€ KFZ Steuer im Jahr.


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wer das nicht tut, wird nicht manipiliert, oder gelenkt, sondern ist schlicht nicht interessiert.
> Was wäre denn konkret anders gelaufen, wäre dieses Flugzeug jetzt nicht abgestürzt? Gäbe es die Maut dann nicht?


Das hat nichts mit Manipulation zu tun, die Politiker nutzen einfach den Sensationsdrang der Menschen aus.
Gemessen an der Politikverdrossenheit ist es sowieso klar, dass sowas "langlweiliges" wie die PKW-Maut eh keinen interessiert, aber was großes, schlimmes im Vordergrund, wie eben jener Flugzeugabsturz lässt das ganze aber erst recht beim breiten Volk vergessen.

Die verschiedensten Regierungen in der Welt haben sowas immer wieder mal ausgenutzt, also wieso auch nicht diesmal?


----------



## Cleriker (4. April 2015)

Hast du es vergessen deswegen? Ich, meine Frau, mein Nachbar und meine näheren Bekannten scheinbar auch nicht.

Macht in meinem direkten Umkreis ein Wert von 100%, die das auf dem Schirm hatten. Also wieso sollte es bei etwaigen Menschen anders sein? Seit über einem Jahr wird darüber diskutiert und solange ist auch jeden Tag damit zu rechnen.
Zudem hat heute jeder sein Smartphone in der Tasche und sieht sofort, falls sich etwas tut. Ich selbst lese eigentlich nicht bewusst Nachrichten und bekomme trotzdem das meiste mit. Einfach weil man sich dem überhaupt nicht richtig einziehen kann, heutzutage.

Ich denke, die Leute schieben einfach gern mal die Schuld von sich. Da steht seit mehreren hundert tagen diese Maut vor der Tür und nur weil irgendwo so ein Flugzeug abstürzt ist das egal? No! Dann soll man sich halt nicht so an dem Unglück anderer aufgeilen und sich weiter auf Themen konzentrieren, die noch zu beeinflussen sind und nicht schon längst unabänderlich, wie der Absturz.

Was anderes...
Es steht ja außer Frage, dass in Deutschland die Gelder aus Steuer und Maut und sonstigen Einnahmen, wild verteilt werden. Also nicht zweckgebunden eingesetzt werden.
Aber warum ist das so? 
Weshalb geht niemand daher und nennt die Dinge so, wie sie auch eingesetzt werden? Dadurch geht ja noch nichts an Einnahmen verloren, sondern man braucht einfach nicht mehr über B, C und D reden, wenn man eigentlich A meint. Das müsste doch für alle einfacher sein, order?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Vergessen würde ich es auch nicht nennen, wie auch nicht das irgendein Ereignis vorgeschoben wird. Es dauert einfach sehr lange von der Vorstellung bis zur Verabschiedung, und da auch eine entsprechende Steuererleichterung avisiert wurde wird die Kröte mit etwas Zucker halt geschluckt.
Ich denke mal das etliche auf die Barrikaden steigen würden wenn diese Einnahmen nicht für den Straßen Erhalt, Neubau etc.  genutzt werden. Man kann ja mittlerweile jeden Feldweg als Topfeben bezeichnen da Straßen ja seit langem immer nur notdürftig geflickt werden was teilweise nicht mal eine Woche hält.


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2015)

Das Gesprächsthema Nr. 1 bei der Masse ist der Flugzeugabsturz über den ja quasi im Minutentakt neue Details bekannt werden. Darüber wird am meisten geredet. 
Wäre der nicht passiert, Wäre das Gesprächsthema Nr. 1 die PKW-Maut. Da die aber umstritten ist hat man sich konsequent mal drauf geeinigt, dass jetzt der beste Zeitpunkt zur Veröffentlichung jener ist.

Ob das jetzt was nützt oder eher weniger spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, aber da Dobrindt und Seehofer letztes Jahr genau dasselbe gemacht haben sehe ich keinen Grund dagegen es dieses Jahr nicht nochmal mit der ähnlichen Taktik zu probieren. 

Die breite Masse ließt meistens nur die Schlagzeilen und die bilden dann das vorangige Gesprächsthema.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Neuigkeiten? Da war aber sehr viel eher nur Mutmaßungen. Wenn einem Themen wichtig sind schaut man doch nach was da abläuft besonders wenn der Finanzminister einem wieder die Finger in die Tasche greifen wollen.


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten? Da war aber sehr viel eher nur Mutmaßungen. Wenn einem Themen wichtig sind schaut man doch nach was da abläuft besonders wenn der Finanzminister einem wieder die Finger in die Tasche greifen wollen.


Solche Themen sind aber unserer politikverdrossennen, relativ gemütlichen und unterhaltungsbedürftigen Gessellschaft nicht wichtig.

O.K., mindestens 40-50% davon.

Ich sagte doch, die breite Masse sieht auf die Schlagzeilen, was in Facebook und Co. ganz oben bei den Nachrichten steht und auf die Titelseite der Bild.


----------



## keinnick (4. April 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Gesprächsthema Nr. 1 bei der Masse ist der Flugzeugabsturz über den ja quasi im Minutentakt neue Details bekannt werden. Darüber wird am meisten geredet.
> Wäre der nicht passiert, Wäre das Gesprächsthema Nr. 1 die PKW-Maut. Da die aber umstritten ist hat man sich konsequent mal drauf geeinigt, dass jetzt der beste Zeitpunkt zur Veröffentlichung jener ist.



Die PKW-Maut wäre auch ohne den verheerenden Flugzeugabsturz verabschiedet worden. Da gibt es keinerlei Zusammenhang.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Nur werden außergewöhnliche Ereignisse immer gerne genommen, um abzulenken.
Jedes Mal bei einer Fußball Weltmeisterschaft wird auch immer so ein sinnloses Zeugs durch gewunken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

> Jedes Mal bei einer Fußball Weltmeisterschaft wird auch immer so ein sinnloses Zeugs durch gewunken.


Bei mir ist immer die WM sinnlos wie auch Olympiaden und Co.


----------



## keinnick (4. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur werden außergewöhnliche Ereignisse immer gerne genommen, um abzulenken.
> Jedes Mal bei einer Fußball Weltmeisterschaft wird auch immer so ein sinnloses Zeugs durch gewunken.



Das stimmt schon aber hier hat man vermutlich eher auf die Osterferien und Osterfeiertage abgezielt.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Eben, denn niemand in der Bundesregierung konnte ahnen, dass jemand ein Flugzeug zum Absturz bringen wird.
Oder doch?


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die PKW-Maut wäre auch ohne den verheerenden Flugzeugabsturz verabschiedet worden. Da gibt es keinerlei Zusammenhang.



Siehe meinen vorherigen Posts.


----------



## keinnick (4. April 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Siehe meinen vorherigen Posts.



Und was wolltest Du dann mit _"dass jetzt der beste Zeitpunkt zur Veröffentlichung jener ist"_ ausdrücken?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Wäre ja wohl schlimm wenn man irgendwelche Sachen dafür inszenieren würde.


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und was wolltest Du dann mit _"dass jetzt der beste Zeitpunkt zur Veröffentlichung jener ist"_ ausdrücken?



Habe ich von einem explizitem "Zusammenhang" geredet?

Also nochmal zum Mitschreiben, damit es auch der allerletzte kapiert: Die Bundesregierung kann sowas, gerade bei umstrittenen Themen, als Ablenkung verwenden. Mit "Zusammenhang" meinte ich nie eine Verschwörung, so wie das vielleicht vorhin einer gedeutet hatte, sondern dass es eben, ohne zu makaber zu werden, "gerade recht" kommt.
War letztes Jahr schon so, als der erste Entwurf der Maut ganz zufällig auf's WM-Viertelfinale fiel. Man hätte die auch zwei Wochen später oder früher veröffentlichen können, wo nicht (fast) ganz Deutschland nach Brasilien geguckt hätte.

2010 war das auch schon so und selbst dort war es nicht das erste mal.


----------



## Cleriker (4. April 2015)

Das solche Dinge oft zusammenfallen, ist schon wahr.
Hast du zufällig mal darüber nachgedacht, dass es sich auch für unsere feinen Herren Politiker leichter/ruhiger "arbeitet", wenn die Presse einem nicht die ganze Zeit auf den Zeiger geht?
Mit den Ferien ist es das gleiche Spiel. Welche Firma treibt ihre Mitarbeiter nicht dazu an, vor dem Urlaub noch schnell den einen, oder anderen Auftrag fertig zu machen? Und während des Urlaubs geht das dann seinen Gang.

Ich denke ehrlich, dass 90% dieser auf den ersten Blick merkwürdigen Zufälle, wirklich nur merkwürdig aussehen, aber ganz normal und ohne List erfolgen.


----------



## keinnick (4. April 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Habe ich von einem explizitem "Zusammenhang" geredet?
> 
> Also nochmal zum Mitschreiben, damit es auch der allerletzte kapiert: Die Bundesregierung kann sowas, gerade bei umstrittenen Themen, als Ablenkung verwenden. Mit "Zusammenhang" meinte ich nie eine Verschwörung, so wie das vielleicht vorhin einer gedeutet hatte, sondern dass es eben, ohne zu makaber zu werden, "gerade recht" kommt.



Mir ging es eher darum, dass die Abstimmung über die Maut schon länger fest stand und dass sich niemand auf irgendeinen Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung "geeinigt" hat. Das wäre genau an diesem Tag so oder so gekommen. Dass das Flugzeugunglück den Politikern hier (so hart das klingt) in die Karten spielt sehe ich auch so. Aber das war, so makaber das klingt, Zufall.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Stimmt nicht, im Keller der Regierung sind etliche Vorhersager, Runenwerfen etc. angestellt um die Ereignisse vorherzusagen.
Ich glaube eher das man sich selbst das Ereignis dafür sucht warum man etwas nicht beachtet hat. Sehr Mysteriös das ganze.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Im Keller sitzen die Typen, die sich die Namen für den ganzen Schwachsinn ausdenken.
Wo sonst kommt sowas wie "Europäische Finanzstabilisierungsfazilität" her?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Die hocken eher auf dem Blitzableiter oder rennen mehrmals täglich in den Schaltschrank


----------



## Adi1 (4. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, im Keller der Regierung sind etliche Vorhersager, Runenwerfen etc. angestellt um die Ereignisse vorherzusagen.



So schaut es aus. 

Schlimmer noch, die wirklichen Entscheidungsträger haben meistens nicht den Hauch von irgendeiner Kompetenz,

um die Folgen Ihres Handeln abschätzen zu können.

Man sehe sich mal das Debakel um den Flughafen Berlin an. 

Für solch eine Inkompetenz müsste eigentlich  im Strafgesetzbuch neue Strafverfolgungsrichtlinien 

aufgenommen werden.

Aber, dass soll hier kein Thema sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2015)

Soll ich den Thread hier mit dem zum German-Wings-Absturz zusammenlegen oder erst mal abwarten, ob nicht noch jemand einen Bezug zur Ukraine, dem Iran und 9/11 findet? 





Kuhprah schrieb:


> Was mich beim D System aber noch in Erinnerung bleibt.. das will man doch auch nach Sauberkeit machen oder? Nen "grünes" Auto zahlt weniger als ne Dreckschleuder? Und das geht nach Kennzeichen? Da ich am Elektroauto und am V8 mit nem Wechselkennzeichen fahre.. melde ich einfach das e-Auto an und geh dann mitm V8 nach D heizen  Wie wollen sie das den kontrollieren?



Normalerweise läuft das in D über die Typnummer im Fahrzeugschein. Ich weiß nicht, ob die Angaben mittlerweile europaweit vereinheitlicht sind, aber vermutlich ist das einer der Hauptgründe, warum die Maut so extrem hohen Bürokratieaufwand mit sich bringt.
Ich hoffe nur, die bauen ausreichend große Parkplätze an den Grenzübergängen. Sonst könnt ihr euch eure Autobahnmaut in Zukunft sparen, wenn der Rückstau bis nach Italien reicht 




Cleriker schrieb:


> Was anderes...
> Es steht ja außer Frage, dass in Deutschland die Gelder aus Steuer und Maut und sonstigen Einnahmen, wild verteilt werden. Also nicht zweckgebunden eingesetzt werden.
> Aber warum ist das so?
> Weshalb geht niemand daher und nennt die Dinge so, wie sie auch eingesetzt werden? Dadurch geht ja noch nichts an Einnahmen verloren, sondern man braucht einfach nicht mehr über B, C und D reden, wenn man eigentlich A meint. Das müsste doch für alle einfacher sein, order?



Das wäre für alle extrem Aufwendig, denn Einnahmen und Ausgaben schwanken von Jahr zu Jahr. Man müsste also entweder Puffer in Milliardenhöhe anlegen (die dann vor jeder Wahl für Geschenke ausgegeben werden würden...), oder man müsste alle naslang, am besten monatlich, die Abgabenhöhe anpassen.
Dadurch, dass man den gesamten Bundeshaushalt vereinheitlicht, können sich verschiedene Schwankungen gegeneinander ausgleichen und wenn es am Ende trotzdem nicht ausgeht, muss man nur einen einzelnen Nachtragshaushalt beschließen und nicht hunderte Detailänderungen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Nur werden außergewöhnliche Ereignisse immer gerne genommen, um abzulenken.
> Jedes Mal bei einer Fußball Weltmeisterschaft wird auch immer so ein sinnloses Zeugs durch gewunken.



Jedes Jahr werden kurz vor der Sommerpause halbgare und/oder unpopuläre Dinge durchgewunken. Ne WM macht da keinen so großen Unterschied.


----------

